# What chew toys can you trust to leave with your puppy and/or adult?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on you and your dog. Each of my dogs have different things they can (or cannot) be left with. And there are a few things they'd be fine with but I'm too afraid to try on the very small chance something would go wrong.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is a very tough call. The best advice is that the first time you give your pup any new toy, treat or bone you supervise 100% for the first few days. Some pups can deal with toys and treats that others will get in trouble with. There are dogs that have had rawhides every day of their life without problems and there are dogs that manage to choke on them every time they get them. Safer toys like Kongs and Nylabones would certainly be your first choice. Avoid stuffed toys and even bedding the first few times you pup is left home alone in a crate.


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It is a very tough call. The best advice is that the first time you give your pup any new toy, treat or bone you supervise 100% for the first few days. Some pups can deal with toys and treats that others will get in trouble with. There are dogs that have had rawhides every day of their life without problems and there are dogs that manage to choke on them every time they get them. Safer toys like Kongs and Nylabones would certainly be your first choice. Avoid stuffed toys and even bedding the first few times you pup is left home alone in a crate.


My plan at this point exactly. I plan on using a KONG with treats/peanut butter, along with a Nylabone. I got the puppy bone set that Nylabone offers. The ones that are edible. Do you think she'll be ok with them? or could your foresee them as a choke hazard too? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750564

What Nylabone would you recommend?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo loved the edible Nylabones, but I wouldn't recommend leaving your pup alone with them...not that they'll last that long anyway. lol Those went SO fast. Even the puppy sized regular Nylabones didn't last long enough. I finally went and got Enzo one for aggressive chewers. He LOVES it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My pups are older now so I don't use Nylabones anymore so I don't know the current models. After stepping on them barefoot too many times over the years they are currently banned here. I would go for the biggest one you pup and fit his jaws around and one for strong chewers.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

cubby said:


> My plan at this point exactly. I plan on using a KONG with treats/peanut butter, along with a Nylabone. I got the puppy bone set that Nylabone offers. The ones that are edible. Do you think she'll be ok with them? or could your foresee them as a choke hazard too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't give the edible nylabone unsupervised. Some pups gobble large pieces, ending up with some type of obstruction... not good! 

Don't give the brown puppy bone unsupervised either, it can break off very easily and be swallowed. I'd only give the whitish colored one when alone. If it's still to hard for your pup- wait a few weeks.

For the kong, peanut butter can be fatty. Limit your use with it to a couple times a week. I'd suggest giving him is meal in the kong. If he gets 1 cup, wet it and mix with either peanut butter, cottage cheese, plain yogurt, cheese and stuff in the kong. As he gets better about using the kong, you can place it in the freezer first to get more time out of it. 

I'd also leave a pup alone with the nylabone puppy keys, the teething ring, small jolly ball, or another hard (not filled with stuffing) toy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Nylabone puppy keys were awesome when we brought Enzo home! Maybe you could invest in an antler? I didn't leave Enzo unsupervised with his for a couple weeks to make sure that we didn't get a softer one that would break. After he had it about a month with no problems, I let him have it while I'm at work. I often find it exactly where I left it, though. He seems to mostly sleep while we're gone.


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Holly is a strong chewer - she is about ready for her 9th Nylabone in the 7 months we have had her. The last two were (and the next one is) the "durachew" model, "souper" size. I never gave Holly an edible Nylabone - the regular puppy version lasted as little as three days, as did her second adult "soft chew" model.

The soft chew toys that have worked great for Holly are the Kong "Wubba" - an octopus-looking thing with fabric strips and fabric covered squeaky ball. I bought this toy before we brought Holly home and it has survived seven months of "active" play - no holes, no torn off fabric. 
http://www.kongcompany.com/worlds_best.html

The second soft chew toy that has survived seven months of strong chewing is the Fat Cat Rubber Necker alligator (I think it looks like a lizard and Holly has gotten used to picking it up when I tell her to "get your lizard") Like the Wubba, the fabric used for the Rubber Necker is very durable. http://www.fatcatinc.com/products/detail/dog/7/16/630039

Oh, by the way, both the Wubba and the Rubber Necker will probably last several more months. You have to decide which toys you will give to your pup unsupervised but these two, and the Nylabones, have been the ones I've given Holly without a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

When Jack was a little pup we'd leave a kong, kong wubba and non-edible nylabone. That's pretty much it. He chewed bully sticks when we were home and now has antlers to chew when we're home - since his bully stick habit was becoming very expensive! I'm still worried about him breaking off a piece of antler so those must be supervised...or at least when we're home with him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's almost 2 and I only ever trusted him with an XL kong and the extra durable nylabones when he wasn't supervised. I had a few latex toys I'd leave with him in his crate as a just in case, but Ranger only destroys the stuffed toys - all latex toys are safe with him. 

I bought a regular nylabone (non-edible) and made sure I was around the first time he chewed on it, like you're supposed to do with all new toys. Good thing, since I looked over 2 minutes after giving it to him and he was chewing on a piece the size of my palm! The rest of the bone was laying 2 ft away from him! No more regular nylabones for him...


----------

